# How to start ...?



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

What is an easier program to download and work with if I want to try photo editing? My husband has Photo Shop, but I have no idea what I'm doing on that program, so I'd rather find something easier, as a starter-type software.

thanks!


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Des and Bocusmom would be the ones to ask- Both of them love this stuff- me I suck at it!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

This thread had some suggestions in it:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=46513


----------

